
Tether Problem Highlights the Need for Inflating Cryptocurrency - dnprock
https://bitflate.org/post/2019/11/05/tether-problem-highlight-the-need-for-inflating-cryptocurrency.html
======
tromp
> I think the space needs a new category: decentralized and digital native
> cryptocurrency with constant inflation.

We already have cryptocurrency with constant reward and pure linear emission.

